# 98 plimouth breeze 2.4L cams chip air in fly



## name is guy (Feb 27, 2009)

Im hear for something else but I saw this and was just thinking about a turbo for this 2.4 mopar and if it's worth getting at all or one used. This car is very fast for little mods but I still want to make it a beast.


----------



## ThePistonDoctor (Mar 2, 2009)

I'd guess the mileage on a 98 is pretty high at this point. A used turbo on a high mileage motor designed for economy use is just asking for trouble. 

In my opinion...it's a neon. If you want a fast car, buy a fast car.


----------

